# PC für den Sommer richtig Kühlen - passen die Temperaturen? Oder brauch ich Kühlung?



## RubenPlinius (17. Juli 2010)

hallo leute

bei den hohen temperaturen (außen wie im zimmer) mach ich mir natürlich gedanken ob mein pc richtig gekühlt ist und würde euch um euren rat bitten

mein gehäuse ist ein enermax staray, mit einem 120 mm enermax apollish in der front, ein 120er im seitenteil (unten) und ein 120er im rückteil (+ netzteil lüfter)

die temperaturen laut HWMonitor nach einer stunde herr der ringe online spielen: (alles maximal temperaturen)
cpu (alle 4 kerne): 66°
grafik: 82°
hdd: 43°

cpu und grafik spielen sich im normalen rahmen ab, oder?
aber die festplatte ist verhältnismäßig heiß oder? (eine samsung spinpoint f3 1gb)
sollte ich da nachbessern? wenn ja wie?
würde ein zweiten seitlicher lüfter was bringen?
oder würde der steigende lärmpegel die (womöglich) niedrige zusätzliche kühlleistung überwiegen?

ich danke euch für euren rat
und herzlichen dank im voraus =)


----------



## Ogil (17. Juli 2010)

Du solltest noch dazu sagen, was fuer Hardware Du verbaut hast. So macht es zum Beispiel bei den zulaessigen Temperaturen durchaus einen Unterschied, ob die CPU von AMD oder Intel ist oder die GraKa Ati oder NVidia.


----------



## RubenPlinius (17. Juli 2010)

oh verzeihung, ganz vergesse
powercolor 5770
core i7-920 (boxed)

salut=)


----------



## Lilith Twilight (17. Juli 2010)

Wie hoch sind den die Temperaturen in deinem Zimmer zum Messzeitpunkt?

Macht nämlich schon einen Unterschied ob du 25° oder 35° Grad hast :-)


----------



## Palimbula (17. Juli 2010)

Puh, 82°C sind bei der GPU auf jeden Fall heftig :O Dreht der Lüfter denn hoch wenn du HdRO spielst? Welches Modell ist denn genau von Powercolor?


----------



## RubenPlinius (17. Juli 2010)

rund 30-31 grad hats im raum 
Welches model genau weiß i leider ned,kann man das irgendwie nachsehen.klar der lüfter dreht sich 

Sind 80 grad echt viel?
salut=)


----------



## Lilith Twilight (17. Juli 2010)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> rund 30-31 grad hats im raum
> Welches model genau weiß i leider ned,kann man das irgendwie nachsehen.klar der lüfter dreht sich
> 
> Sind 80 grad echt viel?
> salut=)



Also wenn bei mir 35-37° Zimmertemperatur zur Zeit manchmal sind ist meine HDD auch bei ca. 45°, die CPU (E8400') bei knapp 60° und meine GPU (GTX260) auch knapp über 80° bei Vollast, macht auch sinn, wenn ich fast 40° habe kann ich die Festplatte auch nicht kühler haben als die Umgebungstemperatur.

Ich würd mir da keinen größeren Kopf machen ist mehr oder wenige normal bei den Temperaturen...wenn du noch was machen willst würde ich dafür sorgen das deine Lüfter/Kühler alle frei von Staub sind um dort die Kühlleistung optimal auszunutzen.

Da die Messwerte unter Last bei einer 5770 bei ca 69°C liegen Link (bei normalen Umgebungstemperaturen) würde ich mir um die 83°C jetzt auch nicht so einen Kopf machen, die hält die Grafikkarte auch noch aus, ist halt im Moment etwas extrem^^


----------



## RubenPlinius (17. Juli 2010)

Aber sind die temperaturen bedenklich oder noch im akzeptablen bereich?
und sollte der seitliche 120er push oder pull sein? Und würdet ihr meinen würde ein zweiter seitenlüfter was bringen?

Salut und vielen dank=)


----------



## eMJay (17. Juli 2010)

Seitlich ist immer schlecht.


Vorne rein
Hintern raus

Angeblich soll ein leichter unterdruck gut sein.
dh mehr raus als rein.


----------



## RubenPlinius (17. Juli 2010)

naja...daran dass es seitlich ist kann ich leider nix ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber was kann ich tun um mit einfachen mitteln die kühlleistung zu erhöhen?
bzw liegen die temperaturen noch im unbedenklichen bereich oder sind sie zu stark erhöht?

salut=)


----------



## Palimbula (17. Juli 2010)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> ...
> Welches model genau weiß i leider ned,kann man das irgendwie nachsehen.klar der lüfter dreht sich
> ...



Entweder du schaust dir die Bilder auf der *Powercolor Homepage* an ob du deine Karte wieder erkennst oder du baust die Karte die Karte aus und schaust auf den Aufkleber oder du schaust auf die Rechnung. Das sich der Lüfter dreht ist schon einmal nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Frage ist nur ob er sich schneller dreht wenn die GPU unter Last ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auslesen kann man dies z. B. mit *MSI Afterburner*


----------



## Kyragan (17. Juli 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Seitlich ist immer schlecht.
> 
> 
> Vorne rein
> ...



Dem ist nicht so. Seitliches reinblasen sorgt zwar nicht für einen optimalen Luftstrom, bringt prinzipiell aber erst einmal mehr kühler Luft ins Case. Ob ich nun Überdruck schaffe, so dass warme Luft bspw. oben rausgedrückt wird oder ich Unterdruck schaffe so dass kühler reingesogen wird ist relativ egal. Wichtig ist, dass die Luft dort ankommt wo sie hin soll.
Gab vor einiger Zeit mal nen guten Artikel auf dexgo dazu. 
http://www.dexgo.com/index.php?site=artikel/view.php&rubrik=grapevine&id=52


----------



## Arosk (17. Juli 2010)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Puh, 82°C sind bei der GPU auf jeden Fall heftig :O Dreht der Lüfter denn hoch wenn du HdRO spielst? Welches Modell ist denn genau von Powercolor?



Heftig aber voll im Rahmen, die läuft bis 100°C+ ohne Throttle.

Aber trotz allem sehr seltsam das mein Athlon System mit Null Gehäuse Lüftern Kühler bleibt als das hier.


----------



## Kyragan (17. Juli 2010)

Vergiss mir nicht den i7. Die Bloomfields sind absolute Hitzköpfe.
Davon abgesehen: Könntest du uns ein Foto vom inneren des PCs machen? Ich hab die leise Ahnung, dass es nicht an der Anzahl der Lüfter oder den Kühlern liegt sondern am Airflow selbst. Meine Grafikkarte ist auch deutlich wärmer geworden, wenn irgendwelche Kabel etc. den Luftstrom des Intake-Fans gestört haben. Es kam einfach nicht mehr viel an, ums mal simpel auszudrücken. Da die Karte keinen Radiallüfter besaß blieb die Luft natürlich im Case und somit hat sich die GPU quasi "selbst gegenseitig" aufgewärmt. Abhife könnte Ordnung in einem eventuell vorhandenen Kabelchaos schaffen. Auch ein Lüfter an der Seite des Gehäuses, wenn den passende Aussparungen vorgesehen sind, hilft.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (17. Juli 2010)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> rund 30-31 grad hats im raum
> Welches model genau weiß i leider ned,kann man das irgendwie nachsehen.klar der lüfter dreht sich
> 
> Sind 80 grad echt viel?
> salut=)



Deine Werte bei der ZimmerTemp. sind vollkommen normal.
Weitere GehäuseLüfter bringen in der Regal gar nichts !
Da so der Luftdurchflüss im PC höchstens verschlechtert wird.

als Beispiel meine Temp von meiner: 
- nvidia280gtx , Normal=60grad , Vollast=85grad
- CPU 4Kern, Normal=45grad pro Kern, Vollast= 62grad

Desweiteren arbeiten die Lüfter der CPU mit 62,5% (kann man im BIOS einstellen, Im Winter laufen die dann mit 50%), bei der GPU laufen die Lüfter normal mit 40% der Leistung. Aber sobald merh Leitung der Karte gebraucht wird, gehen ja die Drehzahlen automatisch höher.

PS: es ist SOMMER ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Palimbula schrieb:


> Puh, 82°C sind bei der GPU auf jeden Fall heftig



Wo bitte ist das heftig ? versteh deine Aussage nicht....


----------



## Palimbula (17. Juli 2010)

Ich habe ebenfalls eine HD 5770, genauer gesagt XFX HD5770 (Rev. 2), und ich bin meilenweit von 80°C weg --> Idle (derzeit) 42°C und unter Last (AoC DirectX 10) 50° - 55°C und aktuell 25°C Zimmertemperatur. Ob 82°C für die GPU tödlich sind, kann ich nicht beurteilen und weiß ich auch nicht. Ich weiß nur, dass meine Temperaturen meilenweit davon weg sind und ich sie daher als heftig empfinde.


----------



## eMJay (17. Juli 2010)

Normal halten die GPU´s bis über 100°C aus. ICh möchte es nicht ausprobieren aber so was habe ich letztens hier gelesen.


----------



## Palimbula (17. Juli 2010)

Kurze Korrektur der Last-Temperatur, der Ordnung halber --> 65°/66°C


----------



## Caps-lock (17. Juli 2010)

Du könntest mal testen ob es irgendwas bringt da Gehäuse aufzumachen und einen Ventilator davorzustellen.
Alternativ könntest du dich auch mal nach Miniklimaanlagen umschauen. 
DIe dann vor den Lufteinzug und dein Rechner zieht kalte Luft ein.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (18. Juli 2010)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Ich habe ebenfalls eine HD 5770, genauer gesagt XFX HD5770 (Rev. 2), und ich bin meilenweit von 80°C weg --> Idle (derzeit) 42°C und unter Last (AoC DirectX 10) 50° - 55°C und aktuell 25°C Zimmertemperatur.



Bei ihm waren aber 31° was 6° mehr sind, folglich auch eine höhere Temperatur unter Last und der ist nicht unbedingt linear zur höheren Raumtemperatur.

Vergleich Temperaturen XFX - Powercolor : Äpfel-Birnen.



Palimbula schrieb:


> Ob 82°C für die GPU tödlich sind, kann ich nicht beurteilen und weiß ich auch nicht. Ich weiß nur, dass meine Temperaturen meilenweit davon weg sind und ich sie daher als heftig empfinde.



Bloß weil bei dir die Temperaturen niedriger sind, ist es kein Grund 82° als heftig zu bezeichnen, schon gar nicht in Bezug auf die Frage ob diese Temperatur schon schlecht ist für die Grafikkarte (davon abgesehen das moderne Karten eh einen Überhitzungsschutz haben).


----------



## Kyragan (18. Juli 2010)

Selbst wenn die GPU mehr aushält muss man ihr nicht so viel zumuten. Kühlere Hardware hält länger. You never now. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste und MIR wären 82°C deutlich zu viel, wenn bereits der käsige Referenzkühler den RV840 nicht wärmer als 72-74°C werden lässt.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (18. Juli 2010)

Natürlich ist kühler immer besser, das streite ich auch gar nicht ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei... Link


Aber wie gessagt, das schafft der Referenzkühler auch nur bei einer Raumtemperatur die deutlich unter den 31° liegt, eigentlich müssten die bei den Messungen die Raumtemperatur während des Test angeben, da sonst die Zahle auch 0, garkeine Aussagekraft haben. Eine Messung gilt immer nur für die gleichen Messbedingungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also was bleib ihm übrig?

Lüfter/Kühler entstauben
Noch mehr Lüfter einbauen (wobei ich nicht glaube dass es was bringt)
Raumtemperatur senken (Klimaanlage)
WaKü verbauen (wenn man das Geld hat und das will)
PC auslassen wenn die Zimmer-Temperaturen zu hoch sind und man mit den höheren PC Temperaturen nicht leben kann.
In ein Land ziehen wo es nicht so warm wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (18. Juli 2010)

hallo leute

vielen lieben dank für eure tips

also...ich habe mal geschaut was für lüfter ich habe...es sind tatsächlich apollish lüfter...ABER rückwärtig ist es ein tacens ventus pro
 hallo leute

vielen lieben dank für eure tips

also...ich habe mal geschaut was für lüfter ich habe...es sind tatsächlich apollish lüfter...ABER rückwärtig ist es ein tacens ventus pro
 http://www.tacens.com/ventuspro.php

ich habe mich schon immer gefragt wozu der silberne regler an der rückseite meines pc ist...nun jetzt hab ichs rausgefunden - ich hab ihn ein wenig nach rechts gedreht - der lüfter dürfte jetzt aus 1200rpm laufen wenn ich hwmonitor richtig interpretiere (auxfanin0)
und habe jetzt wieder gespielt - raumtemperatur beträgt ca 27° und die grafikkarte wurde maximal 75° heiß und die festplatte 37°
prozessor ist fast gleich...2° unterschied aber das kann auch an der raumtemperatur liegen

meint ihr liegen die besseren werte an der raumtemperatur oder am lüfter?

ist der tacens vento pro ein guter lüfter? hält der das aus wenn er die ganze zeit auf 1200rpm läuft?
die sache ist nämlich die: an der lautstärke (die sich übrigens in grenzen hält) störe ich mich nicht - ich will nur dass der lüfter eine lange lebensdauer hat
macht es für die lebensdauer einen enormen unterschied ob er auf 1000rpm oder auf 1200rpm läuft? laut tacens.com schafft er ja sogar 1500, aber das ist wohl etwas zu viel oder?

was meint ihr?

nochmals riesen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich habe mich schon immer gefragt wozu der silberne regler an der rückseite meines pc ist...nun jetzt hab ichs rausgefunden - ich hab ihn ein wenig nach rechts gedreht - der lüfter dürfte jetzt aus 1200rpm laufen wenn ich hwmonitor richtig interpretiere (auxfanin0)
und habe jetzt wieder gespielt - raumtemperatur beträgt ca 27° und die grafikkarte wurde maximal 75° heiß und die festplatte 37°
prozessor ist fast gleich...2° unterschied aber das kann auch an der raumtemperatur liegen

meint ihr liegen die besseren werte an der raumtemperatur oder am lüfter?

ist der tacens vento pro ein guter lüfter? hält der das aus wenn er die ganze zeit auf 1200rpm läuft?
die sache ist nämlich die: an der lautstärke (die sich übrigens in grenzen hält) störe ich mich nicht - ich will nur dass der lüfter eine lange lebensdauer hat
macht es für die lebensdauer einen enormen unterschied ob er auf 1000rpm oder auf 1200rpm läuft? laut tacens.com schafft er ja sogar 1500, aber das ist wohl etwas zu viel oder?

was meint ihr?

nochmals riesen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (18. Juli 2010)

Wenn ein Lüfter für 1500 spezifiziert ist, dann hält er über seine angegebene Lebensdauer auch 1500 aus. Alles andere wäre ja schlich beschiss. Mach dir da mal keinen Kopf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (18. Juli 2010)

also kann ich ihn ruhig in den sommermonaten auf 1200 laufen lassen?
weil 75° ist ja soweit ein annehmbarer wert oder?

danke nochmals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (18. Juli 2010)

75°C ist absolut im Rahmen. Du kannst ihn auch auf 1500 laufen lassen. Der muss das verkraften, dafür ist er gebaut. Vorausgesetzt die erhöhte Geräuschkulisse stört dich nicht.


----------

